# ACS Full time/Part time experience letter issue



## Jayadev.Devaraj (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment. I have got all the experience letters. 

One of my employers experience letter does not state full time/part time information. They say that they only provide letters for full time employees. Do you guys think that I should go ahead and apply for skill assessment without the Hours worked information? Are there any alternatives that I should go through?

Quick response is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Jayadev


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jayadev.Devaraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment. I have got all the experience letters.
> 
> ...


Hii Jaydev,

Has the employer mentioned in detail your Roles and Responsibility and duties??
Or is it like a Standard experience letter stating your Designation and the employment duration??

Regards
RK


----------



## Jayadev.Devaraj (Feb 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Jaydev,
> 
> Has the employer mentioned in detail your Roles and Responsibility and duties??
> Or is it like a Standard experience letter stating your Designation and the employment duration??
> ...


Hi RK,

The experience letter is in the format which ACS skill assessment had mentioned, with Start date, End date, Duties/Responsibilities, Designation. Every thing is detailed, but no hours worked info.

Thanks,
Jayadev


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jayadev.Devaraj said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> The experience letter is in the format which ACS skill assessment had mentioned, with Start date, End date, Duties/Responsibilities, Designation. Every thing is detailed, but no hours worked info.
> 
> ...



Then it should not be a Problem..

You have two options:
1. Speak to your employer again and request them to add Full Time word in the letter.
If that's not possible then submit to the ACS. Usually they don't reject application straight away. They again come back to you and ask for more information.
In case they are satisfied with the letter they will not even come back to you and give you the result..


BTW how many years of experience does this letter carry??
All the Best..


----------



## Jayadev.Devaraj (Feb 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Then it should not be a Problem..
> 
> You have two options:
> 1. Speak to your employer again and request them to add Full Time word in the letter.
> ...


Thanks RK, I'll try reaching out to the HR, this letter accounts for 5years of experience. That's why I am being extra cautious.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

Jayadev.Devaraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS skill assessment. I have got all the experience letters.
> 
> ...


ACS specifically require applicant to get experience letter with "No of hours" mentioned. Check this out ... See Page 9 & 10 

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

They may not consider it, with this info missing. Your other option is to get a letter from a colleague. If you search this forum, you may even get some sample letters.

Hope it helps ....


----------



## Jayadev.Devaraj (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys, I took the first option and went back to the HR and got it reissued!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jayadev.Devaraj said:


> Thanks for your help guys, I took the first option and went back to the HR and got it reissued!



Great!!! So now you can proceed with ACS without any doubts/apprehension in your mind...

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi 

I am in doubt about assessing code System Admin, I am self employee my own company of manufacturing of turbine motor parts. My company is ISO registered in smal base.

Can I show and mentioned duties in my own company??


----------

